# Is this an example of tire "cupping"



## Te.jas.on

I've got a '02 7.3L F250 with 60k miles on it. I put new tires on it about 6k miles ago. I recently noticed a shake in the front end at high speed (65-70). I started snooping around the front end and noticed some strange tread wear on both of my front tires.

It's pretty hard to tell from the pictures, but the tread isn't worn on the inside or outside of the tire like you'd expect with an alignment or ball joint issue. Instead it's worn in random spots, mostly in the center of the tire. One piece of the tread is worn where the two right next to it are considerably less worn. It's like this in random spots all over the tire.

Is this what you'd call "cupping"?

Had the front end looked at and they said my stabilizer bars were worn and could use replacing. Just curious what kind of issues would cause this kind of uneven wear. This is the first time I've seen a tire wear like this, but this is my first diesel/heavy-duty truck.

Any input? Trying to determine if this is an issue with my front end or if it's something with the tire. The folks at Discount swear it's nothing to do with the tire, but I don't make it a habit to take their word as truth.

Anyone experienced this?


----------



## BIG NICK

My tires are doing the same. I've got a 01 F250 4x4. The treads are uneven and at an angle. I need some info too.


----------



## speckfisher

Its hard to to see the wear in the picture but tire cupping is usually caused by bad alignment (toe adjustment) or bad or weak shocks because of the heavy diesel engine on the front end o0r that truck,


----------



## Fishtexx

Pavement is not friendly to tires with aggressive tread. Try rotating tires front to rear every 3000 - 4000 miles, take advantage of the lifetime balance policy Discount offers, every time you rotate. Replace shocks with the best you can find, factory shocks are minimal to control the stock tires your truck came with, those pictured weigh quite a bit more. Looks like what ever tire pressure you have been running is good, and I don't see anything wrong with tire wear caused by front end alignment or worn front end parts. My2c, hope it helps. BTW, that is "cupping". Primary causes are out of balance, lack of rotation, worn or inadequate sized shocks.


----------



## Jolly Roger

cupping tends to happen more on the edge of the tire.


Your problem from what I can tell comes from having to wide of tire on a rim. Not a big deal, use to have it all the time on Jeeps. Got to watch your air pressure and rotate them often.


----------



## RB II

Balance and rotate (front to back) those tires often, 5k miles or less. Also keep the shocks fresh.


----------



## troutredfish

HydraSports said:


> Balance and rotate (front to back) those tires often, 5k miles or less. Also keep the shocks fresh.


x2...tire rotation and pressure make a big difference.


----------



## Te.jas.on

Appreciate all the input, fellas.

That's kinda' what's fishy about this whole deal. These tires have right at 5k miles on them and they already look like this. Pressure checked and maintained weekly, if not more. I just had them rotated. From now on I'll be doing it at 3k miles just to be safe.

Took it to a mechanic I trust and he diagnosed a worn ball joint on the driver's side, but not the passenger side. He also said my stabilizer bars on both sides could use replacing (I'll wait on that). 

Now here's the question, can a worn ball joint on ONE side of the vehicle cause this type of wear on BOTH front tires? If the ball joint is worn then I want to swap it out, but I've got a feeling that won't be the final solution to this issue.

It's probably just like some of you have said. It's a tire thing. Rotate, rotate, rotate.


----------



## RB II

IME, when tires are chopping like that it is usually either balance or shocks absent any other major issues like ball joints, etc. Don't know how many miles you have on the truck shocks, but if more than 50k, I would look at replacing them. Something is wrong for the tires to chop that bad in less than 5k miles on these newer trucks. 20 years ago, 4x4s would eat tires off of the front end.


----------



## Te.jas.on

HydraSports said:


> IME, when tires are chopping like that it is usually either balance or shocks absent any other major issues like ball joints, etc. Don't know how many miles you have on the truck shocks, but if more than 50k, I would look at replacing them. Something is wrong for the tires to chop that bad in less than 5k miles on these newer trucks. 20 years ago, 4x4s would eat tires off of the front end.


It's coming up on 60k. I bought this truck used, and I'm sure the original owner never did anything on the shocks (probably never had reason to).

I'm going to go ahead and order a pair of shocks for the front end. Any suggestions for you F250 owners as far as replacement shocks? Don't mind spending a little extra if it'll improve the ride.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

I went through 3 sets of mud and a/t tires having the same issue of cupping/chopping and feathering. It was an expensive lesson of replacing parts and tires before I figured out that it all came down to the following rules. I now live by these and I have not had any more problems on my latest 2 sets.

Rotate and balance every 3k miles.
Vary tire pressure every two weeks. I run max tire pressure for 2 weeks and then down by 5psi for next two weeks and then back up to max for 2 weeks and so on.
Replace/upgrade shocks every 50k miles 

Tires are all wearing perfectly and no more cupping or chopping. If I let the rotation go more than 3k, I start to see the angled chopping.

Just my .02 from my experience.


----------



## Te.jas.on

SV_DuckBuster said:


> I went through 3 sets of mud and a/t tires having the same issue of cupping/chopping and feathering. It was an expensive lesson of replacing parts and tires before I figured out that it all came down to the following rules. I now live by these and I have not had any more problems on my latest 2 sets.
> 
> Rotate and balance every 3k miles.
> Vary tire pressure every two weeks. I run max tire pressure for 2 weeks and then down by 5psi for next two weeks and then back up to max for 2 weeks and so on.
> Replace/upgrade shocks every 50k miles
> 
> Tires are all wearing perfectly and no more cupping or chopping. If I let the rotation go more than 3k, I start to see the angled chopping.
> 
> Just my .02 from my experience.


Good info. Thanks!


----------



## FLAT FISHY

60k on a 2002 7.3? Wanna sell it???? its just about wore out! 

Vary the pressure as stated above and rotate.... if you want less work and more miles per tire yer gonna have to get a less aggressive tread..replace the ball joint...


----------



## Te.jas.on

FLAT FISHY said:


> 60k on a 2002 7.3? Wanna sell it???? its just about wore out!
> 
> Vary the pressure as stated above and rotate.... if you want less work and more miles per tire yer gonna have to get a less aggressive tread..replace the ball joint...


Haha, I was waiting for that comment. Bought it off my uncle with 20k miles on it. He never drove it.

I'll accept offers. I just took a new sales gig and the gas is eating me up. :hairout:


----------

